# Anyone ever shoot one of these in N.D.?



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Certainly not uncommon, but I know I don't see many Goldeneye's in the fall in North Dakota. I've missed a few on Devils Lake late in the year. One of these years I hope to get one. This one was shot near Duluth, Mn.


----------



## bullocklabradors (Oct 18, 2004)

Rick,

That is a beautiful mount! I have a trio in the freezer waiting for me to get time to mount. We have Common Goldeneye and Northern Shovelers coming out of our ears here in Utah (and they are filled with Mercury).

Take Care,

Travis R. Bullock


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

We manage to scratch a few in the late fall. Nice mount Rick!


----------

